# Sears Sources by Source Number



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Popped a shear pin on my blower and dug out the manual to order some new ones. I came across something I forgot I had. It's a listing of sears source prefix numbers and the corresponding manufacturers. It's from the antique small engine collector's club, might be usefull in tracking down parts. This is how I found my snow cab.
http://www.asecc.com/data/sears.html


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

sixchows - here is a list that is a little more indepth and lists more prefix numbers.

Craftsman prefixs


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Patrick
That one is much more informative. I think the antique engines guys were sticking to lawn and garden but this would really help out with all the craftsman , kenmore products around the house
Bob


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe you can use the shear bolts from your MTD dealer also.


----------

